# James Bond: No Time to Die - Offizieller Name im Reveal-Trailer



## PCGH-Redaktion (21. August 2019)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu *James Bond: No Time to Die - Offizieller Name im Reveal-Trailer* gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *James Bond: No Time to Die - Offizieller Name im Reveal-Trailer*


----------



## wakey (21. August 2019)

Na der Titel passt ja schon mal in die Gegenwart.
Nichtmal zum in ruhe sterben hat man mehr Zeit


----------



## derneuemann (22. August 2019)

Ich finde es schade das nicht mehr an den Gerüchten dran war. Idris Alba als ersten schwarzen James Bond hätte ich lieber gesehen, als wieder Daniel Craig.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (22. August 2019)

derneuemann schrieb:


> Ich finde es schade das nicht mehr an den Gerüchten dran war. Idris Alba als ersten schwarzen James Bond hätte ich lieber gesehen, als wieder Daniel Craig.


Das Gerücht mit Idris Alba ist allerdings schon seit gefühlten Urzeiten nicht mehr aktuell. Zuletzt ging man teilweise noch von einer ersten Mal weiblichen Besetzung aus.


----------



## G0NZ0 (22. August 2019)

majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Zuletzt ging man teilweise noch von einer ersten Mal weiblichen Besetzung aus.



Ich frag mich da ja, wie die dann heißen wird. Auch James? So aus Gleichberechtigung darf die Frau den Männernamen tragen? 
Ich hoffe aber sie bleiben bei Männern. Sie können gerne auch eine Frauenreihe machen, aber das ist für mich dann kein James Bond mehr


----------



## majinvegeta20 (22. August 2019)

G0NZ0 schrieb:


> Ich frag mich da ja, wie die dann heißen wird. Auch James? So aus Gleichberechtigung darf die Frau den Männernamen tragen?
> Ich hoffe aber sie bleiben bei Männern. Sie können gerne auch eine Frauenreihe machen, aber das ist für mich dann kein James Bond mehr


Sehe ich ähnlich. Mal sehen wer die nächsten Filme überhaupt danach noch machen darf. 
Die Rechte sind ja ausgelaufen und den nächsten produziert erst einmal Universal so viel ich weiß.


----------

